# Einige Fragen zum Hechtkraut... (Pontederia cordata)



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Ich habe mir im letzten Herbst 5 Stück __ Hechtkraut gekauft und etwa 30 cm tief gesetzt (Frostschutz wird ja empfohlen)  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich die Pflanzen behandeln soll. 

1. Müssen die Blätter wie bei einer Seerose auch unter Wasser  
    abgeschnitten werden ?  
2. Wann fangen die Blätter an auszutreiben ? 
3. Kommen die jedes Jahr direkt aus dem Wurzelballen bis zur 
    Wasseroberfläche ?
4. Wie sieht der Frostschutz aus ? (Die Pflanze soll hell und frostfrei
    überwintert werden)
5. Warum sind die Pflanzen so teuer ? Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, dass
    die gerne wuchern....

Für mich ist Hechtkraut eine der schönsten Pflanzen im Teich. Hoffentlich habe ich mehr Glück  wie mit meinem japanischen Schachtelhalm !

Danke für Eure Hilfe 

Bis später Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

beim __ Hechtkraut kannst Du mit dem Zurückschneiden bis zum Frühling warten. Dann sind sowieso die meisten Blätter verfault und den Rest kannst Du einfach abzupfen.

Die Pflanze treibt extrem spät aus, es kann Mitte bis Ende Mai werden bis sich was zeigt. Das kommt auch auf das Klima in Deiner Region an.

Der neue Trieb zeigt sich ganz unten am Wurzelstock und treibt bis über die Wasseroberfläche hinauf.

Winterschutz ist eigentlich unnötig wenn das Wasser (und die Erdschicht in der gepflanzt wurde) tief genug ist. Die Eisdecke darf die Wurzeln vom Hechtkraut nicht erreichen. 

Hechtkraut ist teuer, weil es bei uns nicht wuchert und die Wurzelstöcke zu teilen eine elends Schinderei ist. Inzwischen wird überwiegend Importware aus Südostasien angeboten. Da verdient der Händler natürlich wesentlich mehr daran und hat weniger Arbeit. Den hohen traditionellen Preis nimmt er gerne mit. Allerdings sind viele Klone aus Südostasien bei uns nicht winterhart, genauso manche Züchtungen aus den USA. Ihr Geld wert sind aber die in Deutschland vermehrten Pflanzen.

Was hast Du denn für ein Problem mit dem japanischen Schachtelhalm gehabt? Der ist doch eine extrem robuste Pflanze.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Nymphaion

danke für das Trostpflaster ! Dann habe ich ja noch bis Mai Zeit, um die Früchte meiner Anpflanzung im Herbst zu ernten.  Ich glaube nicht dass der Frost dem __ Hechtkraut geschadet hat. Die Pflanzen stehen ca. 30-40 cm unter Wasser (wahrscheinlich eher etwas zu tief).

Mein japanischer Schachtelhalm ist im letzten Jahr im Frühjahr gesezt wurden. Trotz des warmem Sommers, kamen die Pflanzen einfach nicht zum wachsen. Die Halme erreichten gerade mal eine Höhe von 40 cm, seitliche Austriebe sind nicht in Sicht gewesen.  Ich nehme an da es sich um eine Pflanze aus den wärmeren Gegenden handelt, treibt diese sehr spät aus ?

Bis jetzt sind keine Anzeichen von neuen Austrieben zu beobachten. Mal sehen, ob noch was kommt.

Wenns  mit dem Hechtkraut voran geht, stelle ich mal ein Foto ins Board.
Bis später Tulpe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Heute am 22.4. sind quasi nach den ersten warmen Tagen, die Austriebe deutlich zu sehen.  Die haben wohl doch den Winter überlebt  :razz: 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,
ist ja klasse,dass deins auch schon autreibt...!!!!!
Meins im Gwächshaus ist schon 20cm Hoch...


----------

